
ASLSP has been playing on an organ in Germany since 2001 - philshem
https://twitter.com/MattAndersonNYT/status/1301125887811878913
======
philshem
full text of the tweet:

>> John Cage's "Organ²/ASLSP (As Slow as Possible)" has been playing on the
organ of a church in Halberstadt, Germany since 2001. (The performance runs
until 2640.) This Saturday, the chord that has been held since 2013 will
change.

link: [https://www.aslsp.org/de/home.html](https://www.aslsp.org/de/home.html)

wikipedia articel:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/As_Slow_as_Possible](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/As_Slow_as_Possible)

